# Thanks to Marty for putting on our Altamaha hunt....



## Sharptop (Feb 22, 2009)

And congrats on that 200 lb red Boar.

The guys who got there early seemed to see a fair number of hogs and then the sightings tailed off. I saw tons and I mean tons of fresh sign but no porkers. It got REAL cold Friday night and some of us were not quite prepared, yours truly included.

This was my first Traditional Archery hunt and I really enjoyed it. A nice group of folks from all over Georgia who are all drawn together with a common interest and respect. They had a coon hunt last night that I listened to while reading a book in my camper top that seemed to be quite lively. I had to get in the sleeping bag to keep my left big toe from falling off from the previous night.

I'm sore and I don't know if its from frog walking over cypress knees or sleeping frozen in my truck!


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 22, 2009)

I also had a blast and would like to say thanks to Marty for putting this together. We saw 3 groups of hogs on Friday and I got a shot on a black boar hog but missed, I didn't pick a spot to focus on and kinda shot to quick and killed a tree. Left my broadhead in it as a Land mark (LOL). 

It was very cold friday night, when i woke up saturday morning my toes where numb and took about an hour to thaw them out by the fire.

Saturady night AL hosted the first annual Coon/Can/Egg/Charcoal/Dodge Ram (LOL) shoot which started at about 9.30 pm and lasted till about 11.00 pm. This was a blast and could have not been possible without John (Tatonkachips) supplying us with cans to shoot (LOL). 

It was a pleasure meeting everyone and we had a blast!


----------



## Bowana (Feb 22, 2009)

I never walked so much in my life. Didn't see any hogs but I had a great time. My legs are still sore but not as much as my side from laughing at the coon,etc, shoot. Saw some old friends and met some new ones. Even met a couple of poor fellows who were starving to death. We felt sorry for them so we fed em supper (LOL)!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Marty for getting this thing organized and helping us with hunting the area.

Bunch of babies cryin about a little cold Friday night. 

I really had a great time and as a beginer trad shooter I really appreciated all the help everyone gave me.  I was proud to have met so many great folks this weekend.

Hogdgz, I was happy to have contributed to the cause but that red can wasn't mine!



I'll tell ya'll one thing though, those swamps are really tough and wet on the "little people", Pygmy had a rough time all weekend.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'll tell ya'll one thing though, those swamps are really tough and wet on the "little people", Pygmy had a rough time all weekend.



Now I know how he came up with his Woody's handle, he's standing in two inches of water.

Just as I did last year, I had a blast and some great times wading the swamps with ta-ton-ka and the pigmy. More later with plenty of photo's. We got home at 8:15 PM so I am trying to catch up.

Thanks Marty!!!!!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL..That sounds like fun.Looks like you guys had another fun outing!Wish I could have made it one day,but I had to work,which is a blessing in itself nowadyas.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 22, 2009)

Bowana said:


> Even met a couple of poor fellows who were starving to death. We felt sorry for them so we fed em supper (LOL)!



LOL, thanks again for dinner it was great!!!


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a great time also.I will post the pics of the coon shoot later today.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

We had a beautiful first swamp day but the winds were shifty. We saw five black piggies trotting along and broadside at about 40 yards but no one took a shot at them.
A lunch break was in order and Ta-ton-ka pulls out this super giant sub sandwich which he shared with us. I think this sandwich lasted three days before the pigmy finished it off Sunday about noon.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

We worked our way over to the four mile road where we ran into Wild Willie, Bowana, and Jake Allen and had a good visit and some road fun shooting the judos.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

From the road Jake Allen and I decided to head off one direction while the others continued down 4 Mile road to look at some different places. JA and I found a lot of fresh sign and it wasn't long before he spots 3 of 4 pigs feeding about 30 yards in front of us. We watched them for several minutes before the gig was up and they were out of there. That's when JA saw the fourth one in the group. We move in the direction they went and JA saw tow more different pigs running through the swamp but was sure we did not spook them. We had some exciting moments but no shots.

We found this Sweet Gum tree that looked like it was going to give birth to a big litter of little Sweet Gums and used it for a photo op.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

The swamp offers many unique photo ops and this one was particularly interesting. The huge fallen tree trunk was about 30+/- feet long and hollow all the way through. We named this John's tree because he spotted it first.

The last pic is of Ta-ton-ka trying to let water drain from his boot. Looked like a new version of water ballet.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sunday morning Apex took buckbacks and I on a boat ride to the march grasses in search of pigs. Despite not finding them like we hoped it was an exciting hunt and the scenery was awesome. As we were launching a fellow was returning with his dog and one nice live hog tied porker in his boat. Wished I had got a pic of the dog and hog but didn't.

I learned quickly hunting the muddy flats is not an easy task because of the very soft spots in the mud that will cause one to sink knee deep. There was fresh hog sign everywhere and literally acres of rooted up areas.


----------



## fredw (Feb 23, 2009)

Great pictures Al.  

They make me want to join the "club".  What does a membership cost and are there any openings for a old dude?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

The last of my photo's and more marsh hunt pics with a little fun with the Spanish moss:


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

fredw said:


> Great pictures Al.
> 
> They make me want to join the "club".  What does a membership cost and are there any openings for a old dude?



Thanks Fred! Yes, there is room in the traditional archery club for at least one more old dude and to be sure, the younger ones need more older guys to help them determine which way is South not to mention cook for them.


----------



## Sharptop (Feb 23, 2009)

Mohawk bow taking a nap






[/IMG]

Rooting





[/IMG]

Hobbit hutch, nobody home





[/IMG]

Next to a big hog wallow





[/IMG]

Wallow





[/IMG]

Next to wallow





[/IMG]

An old hog trap?





[/IMG]

Is this a river birch tree?





[/IMG]


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 23, 2009)

Fine lookin' pictures y'all!!!

It would be neat to put a trail camera on that fallen hollow tree just to see what all used it as shelter!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Marty, 

That was a great time,  and it is very nice putting faces to names.  And as far as the water went,  we walked in water for around two hour before finding land. 

 My feet were still dry 

Hey AL & Ta-tonka,  Have your feet   dry out yet?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey AL & Ta-tonka,  Have your feet   dry out yet?



I was so tired of my feet being wet that when I took a shower last night I put plastic bags on my feet and sealed them with duct tape.

Looking forward to many more photo's others took. Hurry up, will ya?


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2009)

These three are from Friday. 
Everybody takin a break bout halfway thru the bike ride. I am way more outta shape than I thought. That ride killed me.

I found this tree the hogs been rubbin on.


After a long day We stopped with the Sun setting for last pic.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2009)

Saturday we got a slow start. The ride and walking on Friday had us wore down.
Roger B. and I decided to try the rabbits out and man did we have a blast. I will never remember the total number of shots we took but it was high.
We got 8 rabbits between us and Roger got his 1st two with headshots.
Notice his waist in the picture of him shooting......


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's the infamous "tailgate" shot

That's my new Apex Predator Longbow in the last pic.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2009)

This pic isnt clear but it's
Luke on the left
Tatonka and Pygmy in the middle
and Bowana on the right.

This was  moments before Al declared 

"The 2009 Buffalo Swamp Raccoon Shoot"  over.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2009)

Marty, Al, and I went in the marsh Sunday morning. I was looking over at Marty and I saw him come to full draw and release on this one. He can tell the rest of the story.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2009)

The one thing I have learned from these guys is there's never a dull moment. If ya get bored just go to shootin cans unless you're Al cause he requires smaller items to shoot.
I watched him pick a cigarette butt off a blade of grass and a 20 gauge shell as well.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great photo's Martin!!! I sure enjoyed our marsh hunt and only regret I didn't make the bunny hunt with you and Roger but I WAS having a ball with Ta-ton-ka and pigmy. You fellas tore em up!!!

So little time to do it all.

Congrat's again Marty on the short blood trail.


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 23, 2009)

great pics from everyone, looks like you guys had a great time, what was the temp friday night ? Al's face looks very red on that boat ride.......
hey sharptop how do ya like that mohawk ? i got a 52# 'er that i like really well !


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2009)

ky_longbow said:


> great pics from everyone, looks like you guys had a great time, what was the temp friday night ? Al's face looks very red on that boat ride.......
> hey sharptop how do ya like that mohawk ? i got a 52# 'er that i like really well !



Yes, I got some wind burn as did some others. It was the coldest Friday night but all three nights were pretty darn cold. I did not have enough bedding but thanks to pinenut I slept well with some extra blankets he brought to me Saturday night. Thanks again Bill!!!!


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are some pics from the coon shoot


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 23, 2009)

Let a bunch of Southern Boy's run out of something to talk about      and they WILL find something to do? 
Remember.....
A Southern boy famous LAST word's? 
Hey....Y'alll....Watch .....This....! 
Too Funny...and way to much fun....


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 23, 2009)

You know, I don't think a bunch of fellas could have a better time and not kill a bunch of hogs.  I guess my 250# boar is the only meat on this trip!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought yall wuz hunting. Looks to me like yall were at a photo-shoot for a high-end camo company with TLP being the Super Model of the bunch.   

Glad yall had a good time, looks like a blast! We shot foam and had a great time as well. Congrats on the row of bunnies! 

(Note to self, start a bicycle rental business and follow trad hunters around)


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 23, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> You know, I don't think a bunch of fellas could have a better time and not kill a bunch of hogs.  I guess my 250# boar is the only meat on this trip!



Congratulations on the boar Marty? Where are the pics?  

Great pics Al and WW.


----------



## Sharptop (Feb 23, 2009)

ky_longbow said:


> great pics from everyone, looks like you guys had a great time, what was the temp friday night ? Al's face looks very red on that boat ride.......
> hey sharptop how do ya like that mohawk ? i got a 52# 'er that i like really well !



Mine is a 50 @28 and I like it a lot.


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 23, 2009)

Marty, I had a blast eventhough I didn't see a hog.Congrats on yours if Hogdz had picked a spot on the hog instead of that tree he would have killed one also


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is my story, and I'm sticking to it!

Myself, Al, and Martin left the boat dock at 0730 with high hopes.  We stopped and checked all the marsh flats that I know hold hogs.  Martin said that he has never seen as much feeding sign, and he kills a lot of hogs!  Unfortunately, I think the hogs are transitioning to the high ground where everyone else was hunting.  Maybe there is a transitional area that I haven't discovered yet?

Later in the morning we decide to do some marsh boggin.  We picked a flat that looked to have good sign, tied up the boat, and commenced to boggin.  Martin said that he was used to walking in the marsh mudd, and then later commented that what he was used to was not this bad!  

We started off in three different directions.  We could all see each other across this flat which was probably 10 acres.  Martin chose to make his way across the flat before following the far edge.  Al was going to follow the edge to the North from the boat, and me the south.  

After watching the two of them for a few minutes, I struck off along my high grass edge.  It's hard to be sneaky in this mud, but I was doing my best.   After about 150 yards I spy a bedded hog in the tall grass only 12 yards away.  The hogs like to bed right on the edge of a canal like this one was.  It was a big red one, and quartering away.  I had to make a few more steps to get the vitals clear.  It's a miracle he didn't blow out of there, but I was being vewy qwiet!  I didn't know it at the time, but Martin was watching my stalk from 100 or so yards away.  I came to full draw and made an awesome shot right in the boiler room!  

The monster red boar didn't bat an eyelash at the shot!!! I immediately knew that I had done kilt a dead pig!  

I decide to have a little fun with Martin though.  I gave some excited hand signals, and got to watch him struggle across that rooted up mud flat again.  I wish I had my camera.  After taking four rest breaks, Martin had made it to my side of the 100 yard wide flat!  

I told him the story of my stalk, which he had witnessed.  He said, "I saw you come to full draw and shoot" with a little excitement in his voice.  I was trying really hard to keep a straight face.  I led him over to where I was standing at the shot, and showed him where the hog ran off.  I said that he ran that way, and I doubt he went far.  Martin looked in the direction and saw the hog.  

He looked alive if you weren't directly down wind!  The gig was up!  We took some photos anyway.

Al was excited for me when he made it back to the boat!  I then told him that I was gonna let this one lay, and not recover the meat.  That's when he knew something was up.

We had a great time!  I want to thank Martin and Al for a great hunt!  I will be telling that tale for a while!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 23, 2009)

See post #25 for photos!  He was a monster.  I would guess around 250# live weight.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 23, 2009)

I was getting desperate to kill a hog for this hunt, so I went to another nearby management area today.  I jumped 6 groups of deer, a large boar, and two other large hogs.  The hogs were way out of range as they exited the county!  I got down to the river and noticed evidence of a struggle in the sandy beach.







This small feather was evidence!






Drag marks!






Some good prints!  I would guess coyote.






At this point, I know who the victim is!






The darn rascal only ate the head and some of the entrails.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2009)

Marty that flat was a mile across I tell you. When every step puts you knee deep in mud it felt like 5 miles. I have been in worse before but I always try to avoid those areas.

Man that looks like a nice bird. Did you get his beard?
Nice series of photos


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 23, 2009)

Great pics everyone!!!


----------



## gsubo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys..didnt get to stay too long. I showed up early Saturday am and I had to be outta there around lunch.  Spoke with Marty and deersled for a second then headed on in on my bike.  I stalked til about 12 and actually ran into Stumpshooter in the middle of all those woods and he was the only person down that far saturday am. I think we were stalking each other til we both popped out of the bushes on each other I did jump a group of 5 hogs that were bedded up but they were gone before i knew it.  I had fun..this was my first bike hunt. Wont be my last..I covered at least 2 miles and on my stalk down in them swamps. Im now recovering froma sore butt. I had planned on taking alot of pictures too but left my camera in my truck.  I found alot of old sign but seemed the hogs had another area picked out. Looking forward to the next meet maybe I can meet a few more of you guys.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 23, 2009)

I can truly say that was one of the funnest hunts I have ever been on! You guys really made the trip! Ya'll are a great group of guys! 
This was my first trip with ya'll and I promise it won't be the last!

For those who have never been hunting with these guys, you really missing out! I highly advise you to go ahead and plan on going on the next hunt, I promise you won't regret it!

Oh and Billy and Jeff, Thanks again for feeling sorry for us, that meal was Great!! especially after walking what seemed like 20 miles through the swamp!

Well thanks again to everyone, I had a great time and look forward to hunting with you guys in the future!

Oh and Chase next time try to shoot the hog,not the tree!!
Maybe I will need to show you how its done!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 23, 2009)

You have to watch Al and his bow shooting. He wears that patch for a reason, keeps him from having to close one eye and makes him a better shot. Wish I had the time to get into this traditional thing. Looks like you all had a great time(which seems to always be the case with Al)


----------



## Al33 (Feb 24, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Saturady night AL hosted the first annual Coon/Can/Egg/Charcoal/Dodge Ram (LOL) shoot which started at about 9.30 pm and lasted till about 11.00 pm. This was a blast and could have not been possible without John (Tatonkachips) supplying us with cans to shoot (LOL).



Got to give credit to buckbacks too for all the challenging shots he came up with with the egg and piece of charcoal on the golf tee. At about 20 yards I could just barely see the charcoal in the lantern light but the egg stood out like a sore thumb. That was a hoot for sure and I was VERY impressed with all the good shooting, especially from those that have only been shooting a trad bow for a few months.

Forgot to mention that when we hooked up with Jeff (Bowana), Billy (WildWillie), and Jake Allen on the 4 mile road and did a little stump shooting that I got to shoot Jeff's Flatwoods bow (lefty) and it sure made me look good.  I am blessed to own one and used it at the coon shoot. I took it on this trip specifically to hunt the rabbits with but never made it to the dikes where the rabbits were. I thought about going later but I think buckbacks, RogerB and some others had alredy kilt 'em all.

I need a favor please! Will all of you that made this hunt send me a PM with your Woody's handle and your given name too? I need to make a list so I can have a reminder for the next time we get together. Thanks!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 24, 2009)

Al on Sunday Roger and Bill went back and missed the first 8 they saw. They ended up with 2. Plenty left over there..............


----------



## satchmo (Feb 24, 2009)

It looks like yall had an awesome time. Hopefully we will get to join you guys next year. 

Al, I did notice that threeleggedpygmy was wearing shoes(boots) in these pictures. What's up with that?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 24, 2009)

Great hunt Marty, hope to have many more meetings in the future. I had a great time and it was great to have a chance to see some old friends and make some new ones. Nothing is better than being in the same camp with so many others who share the same desire to hunt with traditional archery.THANKS!


----------



## RogerB (Feb 24, 2009)

Marty, thanks for the opportunity to hunt and associate with such a great group of folks, I can't remember having so much fun. Al. the coon,.....,....,.... shoot was too much fun. Buckbacks, the rabbit hunt was a blast and thanks for the great pics. 
As I said in one of the other threads, For those that missed this hunt (no, get together is better) I am sorry you missed a great time, for those that were there, thanks for all the great fellowship. Even though the weather was a bit cold, the friend ship was warming.


----------



## deersled (Feb 24, 2009)

First trip for me. Lord willing, it won't be the last. Sounds corny, but.....what a GREAT group of people...every single one. Walked a ton, rode that bike till my "tush" begged for forgiveness, and actually saw 3 hogs and a deer (most importantly...didn't get lost), got "snookered by a couple boys from Albany, and  loved every minute. Thanks Marty and company for having me.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL...Those stories made my day.I like the trick you pulled on Martin..Marty.And I see you tricked AL into going out on that marsh too..lol..Al he likes to break people in right when they go out there.

Nice gobbler that yote killed.Did you get the beard nd spurs?Looks like they were in good shape.Last year you found that nice buck,that was dead too...Dead buck,Dead hog,Dead turkey,even hear y'all found a dead gator..Anything left alive out there?..lol


----------



## Al33 (Feb 25, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> LOL...Those stories made my day.I like the trick you pulled on Martin..Marty.And I see you tricked AL into going out on that marsh too..lol..Al he likes to break people in right when they go out there.



After sinking up to a knee a dozen or so times as I was trying to get to the other end so I could start up wind along the edges I was thinking; "How am I going to get a pig back across this mess if I do kill one." I was also wondering about some kind of mud shoe much like a snow shoe so I could stay on top of the mud. I had just made it to the other end and was having to shuck some clothes because I was getting really hot from the effort when I hear Marty holler; "Hey Al, go back to the boat!". I made it back to the opposite edge only to realize I had left my knitted cammo toboggan where I had shucked some clothes. Too much effort to go back for it so I continued towards the boat. Marty and Martin insisted we try to find it but to no avail. Yes sir, I got broke in right.



> Nice gobbler that yote killed.Did you get the beard nd spurs?Looks like they were in good shape.Last year you found that nice buck,that was dead too...Dead buck,Dead hog,Dead turkey,even hear y'all found a dead gator..Anything left alive out there?..lol



Yes, Marty has a nose for the dead critters but he is pretty good at making them dead when he finds a live one.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 25, 2009)

satchmo said:


> It looks like yall had an awesome time. Hopefully we will get to join you guys next year.
> 
> Al, I did notice that threeleggedpygmy was wearing shoes(boots) in these pictures. What's up with that?



There was a pair of camo crocs floating around camp that weekend too. 

He had to take em off when he noticed none of the S GA boys would talk to him.


----------



## markland (Feb 25, 2009)

Had a great time Marty and glad to finally meet you as well.  Hope you continue to do this and will definitely put this one on my "to do list" every time!  Saw a bunch of hogs, but man did you have to go to find them.  After the 1st day I thought this was going to be a great hunt, but again the hogs had other plans and decided to vacate that area.  I just wish my hog had not made it to the water, I made a good hit, just a little high but thought for sure he would be going down any minute now, but once he hit the water with the other hogs, just could not find anything!  
Great to meet a bunch of new people and reaquaint with some old friends as well, always a great time sitting around the campfires and hearing some stories.  Just wish we had not gone to town to get showers and eat and missed the coon shoot, sounded like a great time, but man did ya'll miss the seafood buffet at B&J's, it was good!  We ate so much, we were just miserable, but it was worth it.  This is 1 trip I will definitely plan on doing every year, look forward to the next trip and hope to see ya'll somewhere down the road.  Mark


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 25, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I made it back to the opposite edge only to realize I had left my knitted cammo toboggan where I had shucked some clothes. Too much effort to go back for it so I continued towards the boat..
> Lost the toboggan, oh no!  I hate that. Didn't someone knit that thing just for ya?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a big time. Great photos and stories! I hate I missed it.


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 25, 2009)

Al, I hope it wasn't the one your Father in law Knitted for you.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 25, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Al33 said:
> 
> 
> > I made it back to the opposite edge only to realize I had left my knitted cammo toboggan where I had shucked some clothes. Too much effort to go back for it so I continued towards the boat..
> ...


----------



## bowhntr (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys had a great time at the Altamaha hog hunt . My buddy Luke and I logged all of the miles we walked with his GPS and we put on over 20 mi in 3 days. I plan on bringin my bicycle next year and going down the road further. We didnt see any hogs but we cut a lot of tracks and saw a nice turkey .


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 25, 2009)

WildWillie said:


> Al, I hope it wasn't the one your Father in law Knitted for you.



Did Y'all notice his new "rag" in some of my pics


----------

